# Solway Lass



## Jan Hendrik

This gaff rigged topsail schooner was built in Holland in 1902 and has a remarkable history.
Built as "Stina", renamed "Adolf" immediately after the launching, then eventually became Solway Lass.
I used to know her quite well during the period she was owned by Dr Tim Lloyd of Matilda Cruises in Sydney, Tim bought the vessel in 1983 and sold her to Southern Cross Sailing Adventures in 1998 and since then the vessel is operational on the Whitsundays, Northern Queensland.

Hereby some photos during the time the vessel was active in Sydney harbour.
I will soon follow up with more photos , some of which I took during the drydockings on a slipway in Sydney.

More information on the history and her presnt role:
http://www.australiantallships.com/solwaylass.php?wp=27

It certainly is one of the most exciting tallships afloat in Australian waters.
These photos were taken Feb. 1993
Jan


----------



## Doug Rogers

Thanks for that Jan, she certainly was languishing a bit in Sydney before she moved.
I have actually sailed on her a few times when she was doing her local jaunts in Sydney, I hope that she is getting good bookings in her remodelled role!!.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Yes Doug, a fine tourist attraction for Sydney at the time.
Hereby another photo of the mid 90's (you may know the exact date judging by the construction of the building...) and two pics from the colourful folder of Matilda Cruises , latter from around 1988-1991.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Whilst in a taxi in Sydney few years ago, the taxi driver (originally English)after finding out I did something in the shipping business, asked me if I knew of a vessel called Solway Lass or something like that, anyway it appeared his father sailed on it just after WW1 carrying coal from U.K. to Scotland.
His dad was always talking about that time but never found out what eventually happened to the ship except that it went to OZ.
This can become a long story, but the end result was that I sent a collection of photos, brochures and some other data to the old gentleman in Scotland who was over the moon.
Always gives you a pleasant feeling to be able to solve a little "mystery" for somebody.


----------



## Doug Rogers

Great stuff Jan, well done...but I think your picture of the Sydney skyline has put me into incipient depression...even after such a relatively few years it is just so much more crowded!!..perhaps I should change my id and start calling myself Methusalah?.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Hereby a series of photos which were taken during the slipping of this vessel in Sydney (I cannot remember the name of the slipway here....anybody can help?) . This is July 1998 and was probably the last docking prior to her handover to the new Owners.

You notice the place is very cramped for space, apparently it was one of the very few yards that could handle the weight of this vessel.
Jan


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Here some more photos showing the weed and coral on the hull, I think she had not docked for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

The last series. I may still have some photos when paintwork was finished, then will post these later.


----------



## reefrat

A bit of an update

I had the pleasure of commanding her 2002-2006. She is original condition in that there is only one winch, the anchor winch,, all the rest of her gear is pully haully

She is in great condition, having had a big refit last year in Mackay.

She now sets 3 squares on the foremast and is quite a sight when fully set.

There is a website for the operating company Southern Cross Sailing, who do 3day/3night trips round the Whitsunday Islands 

Anyone interested in square rig would enjoy a trip on her which costs about $500 give or take.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Thanks a lot for that bit of extra info on this remarkable vessel
Jan


----------



## sydney heads

I too enjoyed a sailing day on this wonderful lady. 
So pleased to know she is in good nick and in good hands!


----------

